# Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?



## Rosi (31. März 2005)

Seit ich den ersten Bibi in der Hand hatte, frage ich mich wie dieser seltsame Wurm lebt. Den lat. Name habe ich gefunden: Scientifico nudus-nudus ist nackt. So sieht er auch aus. Wie ein kleiner steifer Finger. Der Wurm wird mit einer Art Stopfnadel aufgezogen, weil er so steif ist. Einmal am Haken, wird er allmählich immer länger und dünner und hält Stunden. Wird auch selten abgefressen. 

Wer weiß mehr über seine Lebensweise? Nahrung, Vermehrung, Lebensraum??


----------



## drogba (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

hm also er kann sowohl im wasser als auch auf land leben denn manchmal verpacken sie dir die in wasser tüten oder in schachtel mit kunstoffstücken.die nadel die die meinst ist ne köder nadel(ital.=infilla verme).Diese köder werden eiegntlich vorwiegend für die sog. koffer benutzt oder zum angeln auf oraten oder meerbrassen die diesen köder lieben.Wo haste die denn gekauft?ich denke in italien oder ?


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*



> angeln auf oraten


 was ist das denn für ein Fisch? |kopfkrat


----------



## sammycr65 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Hört sich schwer nach Scheinkram an!!!


----------



## Rosi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Die Bibis gibt es in Südfrankreich im normalen Angel-Center. Sie sind zu 20 Stück in einer Schachtel mit feuchtem Schaumgummi verpackt. ( 5,80€ ) 

Die Bibis gibt es auch im Gläschen im Supermarkt, sahen aus wie gekocht. Diese habe ich nicht gekauft, ich wollte sie frisch und lebendig. 

Drogba meint Doraden, die habe ich auch damit gefangen. ( Meerbrassen )

Leider ist alles was ich über die Bibis im Net gefunden habe in italienisch oder spanisch


----------



## drogba (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

was ist denn scheinkram??dann schik mal den link von dem bibis auf italienisch bitte !für 5,80 haste aber nen guten preis gemacht weil bei uns in der region sind etwa nur 10 stück in jder packung (mit schaumstoff) ich denke du meisnt den link sicher? http://www.surfcasting.it/esche/bibi.asp auf deutsch würden die heissen haar/häärchen(cappelo=haare cappelino =vernielichung also häärchen) der frau.


----------



## Rosi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Hier ein Link http://www.pescainmare.com/articoli/bibi.htm Was er mit Scheinkram gemeint hat, weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht kannst du den Text lesen. Dann wissen wir auch, warum die Bibis so teuer sind.


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Ich kenne nur das wort "Habibi"und das ist Ägyptisch und heist Schatzi #6


----------



## Flatfischer (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Guckst Du hier auf Seite 23:

http://pages.unibas.ch/dib/zoologie/vertebratelab/_pdf/banyuls.pdf

Spritzwürmer, was es nicht alles gibt...

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## ralle (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Sollte wohl eher Schweinkram heißen


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Wo lebt denn nun der Bibi? Im Schlamm vom Süßwasser oder im Mittelmeer? Oder in einer Muschel? 
Wie lange halten die sich im Kühlschrank in einer Schachtel? 
In einem halben Jahr will ich wieder damit angeln. 
Sind die Bibis im Glas wirklich gekocht? Welche sind fängiger?


----------



## drogba (9. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

ja sie können im wasser leben aber auch im schlamm bzw strand!tefintif sind die frischen besser!


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

@ drogba   Wie lange halten sich die Bibis im Kühlschrank? Die aus der Schachtel.


----------



## drogba (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

im kühlschrank würd ich die nicht lagern wenn im schatten so um die 10 grad etwa 2 wochen!


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Oh, meine lagen 5 Tage im Kühlschrank. Deshalb sahen die sicher so blass und schrumplig aus. Erst am Haken , im warmen Wasser, fühlten sie sich wohl und wurden doppelt so lang.  Beim nächsten Tripp weiß ichs besser!


----------



## Goodstuff2011 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier im Forum, und kann auch gleich meinen Senf dazu geben.
Wir haben im Sommer 2004 in Südfrankreich SETE mit Bibi´s auf Doraden geangelt. Wir habe da unten (im Dorf Gignac) Freunde. Einheimische die die besten Stellen kennen . Eine Box Bibi´s ca. 5-6 Stück sind da für 5,00€ zu haben. Als sehr teuer. Mit 4 Angel habe wir in einer Nacht 7 Doraden gefangen 350-650 g. Auch Knicklichter sind sehr teuer in Frankreich. Ich hab 200 Stück für 20€ bei Ebay gekauft um mitgenommen.
Diesen Jahr geht es wider nach Südfrankreich, aber vorher noch nach Holland und dann nach Kroatien.
Gruß
Thomas S


----------



## Rosi (30. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Juhu Thomas, endlich mal ein Mitangler am Golf von Lyon#h

Willkommen an Board. Sete ist nicht weit weg von Leucate. Angelmäßig müßte das ähnlich sein. Meine Doraden haben am Tage gebissen, nachts gabs Wolfsbarsch ( ohne Felsen, auf Sandstrand ) Mit Calamarisstreifen. 

zu welcher Jahreszeit kommen die Rochen in die Brandung??


----------



## Joka (30. April 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, meine lagen 5 Tage im Kühlschrank. Deshalb sahen die sicher so blass und schrumplig aus. Erst am Haken , im warmen Wasser, fühlten sie sich wohl und wurden doppelt so lang.  Beim nächsten Tripp weiß ichs besser!



blass und schrumpelig ?

und erst im warmen wasser fühlten sie sich wohl und wurden doppelt so lang?

PFIUUUU sag ich..........aber kenn ich irgendwoher  :q


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo und wie lebt ein Bibi?*

Na Joka, hast du sonst noch Infos?


----------

